# [Win98] Dateien für Treiber werden nicht gefunden



## Hellie (12. März 2005)

Als ich grade versucht habe, bei meiner Mutter den neuen TFT zu installieren, hatte ich arge Probleme, weil nichts richtig geht.

1. Problem: Die Bildschirmauflösung und die Farbtiefe sind nicht wirklich verstellbar (ich kann nur zwischen 2 und 16 Farben "wählen"). Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass der Treiber nicht installiert ist.

2. Problem: Wenn ich den Treiber installieren will, findet es die Datei nicht. Egal, was ich probiere, kopieren, andere CD einlegen, anderes Laufwerk... er findet die Datei zwar problemlos, aber beim installieren anscheinend nicht. Ich bin fast dran verzeifelt und weiß mir keinen Rat mehr. Das ist eigtnlich das Hauptproblem.

3. Problem: Eher nebensächlich: Die Audio-Treiber sind auch nicht installiert, und er findet auch keine, und wenn, dann kann er die Dateien wieder nicht finden?! Audio geht also auch nicht.

Es wäre schön, wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte, weil ich eigtnlich tausend andere Sachen zu tun hab, und mich aber darum kümmern "soll" (=muss).

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Hellie


----------

